# Noter les films sur ATV?



## jplprems (4 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

il est plus pratique d'attribuer une note à un film en l'ayant regardé sur l'ATV que de retourner sur iTunes. Est-ce possible? La synchro peut-elle fonctionner dans les 2 sens?

JPL


----------

